# Thread vs. Türe(t)— [Etymology]



## ancalimon

_Moderatör notu: Bu ilmek, konusu gereği, buradaki ilmekten ayrılmıştır._ 

Aklıma şu soru geldi

Bu iki kelime hakkında ne düşünüyorsunuz?

THREAD  --   TÜRE(T)

İkisi de Türkçe DEĞİR: circle - wheel - loop - cycle; döngü, tekrar eden, düğüm, "karmaşık çözülemeyen tekrar eden olaylar zinciri: tangle"  ile alakalı duruyor. Daire-Değirmen-Tengri-Teker-Tekil... ilginç geldi. Ayrıca değer (value)  ve hatta değmek (touch) fiili de ilişkili duruyor. Tekerin yere değmesi gibi.

Arapça zikir kelimesi de her nekar aksi iddia edilse de bununla alakalı görünüyor. Zikiri "ezberle" başdaştırdı burada Arapça bilen bir arkadaş. Benim bildiğim zikir, tekrar ede ede karmaşık bir şeyi ezberlemek. Bunun dışında kabenin etrafında dönen müslümanlar ya da kendi ekseninde dönen semazenlerin yaptığına da hatta aczimendilerin tekrar ede ede yaptıkları ayine de zikir deniyor. Ben zikir ve tekeri ilişkili görüyorum. Bunun dışında bir de sihir kelimesi var ancak konu uzakça uzar.

Bunun dışında Türkçe "tekerleme" kelimemiz var bu da alakalı duruyor.

Sanskritçe tekre (teker) ve ondan türeyen çakra (çark) kelimeleri olayı tarihsel açıdan iyice içinden çıkılmaz hale getiriyor. Kısaca bilinen tarih bu ilişkiyi kabul edemiyor. Bununla ilgili çaqır (mavi)<>gökyüzü ilişkisi  ve çaq (tam yerine oturtma)<> Çark ilişkisi de çarpıcı.

Buna ek olarak gök yüzüne teker, gök tekeri, gök kubbesi denildiğini de hatırlatmak isterim. Oniki hayvanlı Türk takvimi bununla ilgili duruyor. Bi de çarkıfelek var (yarışma olan değşil tabi ki  ).

Karmaşık yazdığım için özür dilerim ancak durumun kendisi çok karmaşık gördüğünüz gibi.


----------



## Rallino

Kökenbilimin K'sini bilmediğimi belirterek söze başlamak istiyorum. 



> THREAD -- TÜRE(T)
> 
> İkisi de Türkçe DEĞİR: circle - wheel - loop - cycle; döngü, tekrar eden, düğüm, "karmaşık çözülemeyen tekrar eden olaylar zinciri: tangle" ile alakalı duruyor. Daire-Değirmen-Tengri-Teker-Tekil... ilginç geldi. Ayrıca değer (value) ve hatta değmek (touch) fiili de ilişkili duruyor. Tekerin yere değmesi gibi.


 
Bu kısmı tam olarak anlamadım. 

Etymonline'da thread sözcüğünü az önce arattım ve şu açıklamayı getirmiş:
*thread (n.)* _O.E. þræd "fine cord, especially when twisted" (related to þrawan "to twist"), from P.Gmc. *thrædus (cf. M.Du. draet, Du. draad, O.H.G. drat, Ger. Draht, O.N. þraðr), from suffixed form of base *thræ- "twist" (see _*throw*_). Meaning "spiral ridge of a screw" is from 1670s._ 

Evet, görüldüğü üzere, thread sözcüğünün dön(dür)me; bükme anlamları var; ama Türkçe'deki türe(t)mek fiili benim zihnimde dairesel bir hareket canlandırmıyor. Sizinkinde canlandırıyor mu? Türetmek taş çatlasa _tür sözcüğüyle_ ilgili olabilir: Var olan bir türün, nesnenin ya da bir olgunun özelliklerinde ufak değişikliklere giderek yeni şeyler oluşturmaya türetmek diyoruz. Bunda dairesel bir durum söz konusu değil.

Thread'in forum terminolojisinde kullanılan anlamını ben her zaman 'ip' şeklinde düşünmüşümdür. Forumdaki üyelerin yazdığı iletilerin yarattığı uzun bir _ip_, hattâ bir _halat_.

Benim fikrime göre _Thread_ ve _Türet_ rastlantı eseri — sadece sedasal açıdan benzeşmektedir.


----------



## ancalimon

"dürmek" fiili size neyi çağrıştırıyor?  Ya da "derli toplu"?  Ya da "örmek" Bunlar birbiriyle alakalı görünmüyor mu? Ya da "sürmek". Benim anlatmaya çalıştığım bütün bu kavramlar "teker" ile bağlantılı görünüyor. Teker bir döngüdür. Yere değen bir noktası teker döndükçe bir süre sonra yeniden yere değer. Döngüden kastım bu. Bana "doğru" geliyor derken de bir hareket söz konusu.

Orta da bir ses var (uzun bir sesli harf ve ardından gelen R sesi sanırım) ve bu ses içerisinde felsefi-dini bir ifade barındırıyor. Bundan sayısız sözcük türemiş görünüyor. Düşüncelerimi derleyip öylece tekrar buraya aktaracağım.
Şimdilik tek söyleyeceğim bütün bu sözcüklerin spiraller çizen - dallanıp budaklanan bir fikir ya da nesne ile alakalı olduğu. Örneğin bir geyiğin (maral:deer) boynuzu gibi. Dairesel hareket eden bir nokta her ne olursa olsun, daha önce geçtiği bir noktadan tekrar geçer. Döngüden kastım bu. Orta Asya ve Amerika'da bulunan piktogramları görmüşsünüzdür spiraller çizen.

Tekere gereğinden fazla değer yüklemiş olmalı bir toplum. Bunlar her kim idiyse, bizim kullandığımız TEKER sözcüğünü yaratan ve "bence" Tengri-Değer-Tek-Değirmen-Daire-... sözcüklerini de yaratan kişilerdi.

Şunu da belirtmeden geçemeyeceğim.  İçerisinde bir kalıba konmuş gibi duran + işareti olan daire şekli ÖnTürkler için Tanrı'nın hatırlatıcı sembolüydü. Yurtlarının tepesindeki boşlukta bu şekil bulunur ve içinden gök yüzü görünürdü, ve hemen altında yurdun kalbi olan bir ateş yanardı. Moğol bir arkadaşım bana bu şeklin dengeyi temsil ettiğini söylemişti. Bir tarafı birinden uzun olursa (Hz İsa'nın gerildiğine inanılan çarmıh gibi) bu dengenin bozulacağı ve insanlara kötülük getireceğine inanıldığını anlatmıştı.

Bu sembolün benzerini Türklerle benzer alfabe kullanmış İskandinavlarda ve Sümerlerde Dingir (tanrı) sembolünde görüyoruz.

Sanskritçe "tekre", Türkçe "teker" sözünden bahsetmiştim.   Buna benzer bir şekilde Sanskritçe tekre'den türeyen "Çakra", Türkçe "Çark" ile ilişkili duruyor. Hatta ÇEWR (çevirmek, döndürmek, sınamak, test etmek). İnsanların kafasının içinde çarklar bulunduğuyla ilgili bir benzetme duymuşsunuzdur. Arapça "zikir"de aynen böyle ezberle-insan aklıyla alakalı (bunun dışında erkeklik organıyla alakalı imiş Proto-Semitik dillerden gelen orası ayrı hikaye)

Bunun dışında çaqır mavi anlamına geliyor. Bu da Tengri ve teker arasındaki başka bir ilişki.

Sürekli tekrar eden bir denge söz konusu yani. Daire içerisindeki artı işareti aslında erilliğin ve dişiliğin sembollerinin bir uçta kesişmesi dikkatli bakarsanız.

Etimolojiyle amatör olarak ilgileniyorum ve etimoloji konusunda kendimi geliştirmiş olsam da etimoloji dışında kaynaklardan da faydalanıyorum çünkü bazı sözcükler var ki etimoloji dışı kaynaklara başvurmadan kökenine inemiyorsunuz.


----------



## Rallino

TDK'dan:


> *dürmek*
> 1. Bükmek, katlamak, tomar haline getirmek. 2. Toplamak, devşirmek. 3. Buruşturmak


 
*Tuşe* 

Yine de yeterli değil. Şöyle ki: Bana göre TDK'da verilen bükmek; katlamak anlamları, belirli bir düzlemin, yatay veya dikey olarak, ortadan ikiyi ayrılıp bir kat oluşturması. 
Oysaki İngilizcedeki twist fiili, sarmal (spiral) oluşturacak biçimde bir bükme. 

Ayrıca şunu da belirtmeliyim ki "dürmek" deyince akla gelen ilk olgu 'bükmek' değil; toparlamak; düzenlemektir. Aynı şekilde 'thread' sözcüğü telaffuz edildiğinde de akla twisting (bükme) gelmiyor.


----------



## ancalimon

Türk kelimesi bile bütün bu anlattıklarımla igili olabilir gerçekten! Yapmam gereken hepsinin buluştuğu refererans noktasına ulaşabilmem; aksi halde karmakarışık düşüncelerime yenileri eklenecek gibi görünüyor. Belkide işin özünde dairesel, sarmallar çizen bir olgu yok ve iki adet buluşan uç söz konusu; aynı iki tane V harfinin buluştuğu + işareti (V dişillik sembolü, ters V erillik sembolü) gibi.

dürmek: tomar haline getirmek. (bunu gözden kaçırdınız sanırım  )  bir halıyı yuvarlayıp rulo yapmak ta dürmek oluyor yani.
ayrıca aklıma "twist" ile ilgili "burkmak" sözcüğü de geliyor. 

Kısacası daire neredeyse pürüzsüz bir şekilken, çark pürüzlü, çentikli, çakılmış bir şekil. Aynı + işareti gibi iki şeklen uyumlu ama keskin, köşeli olan zıttın birleşmesi.

Yukarıda belirttiğim "tangle" sözcüğü ve "tengri" arasında ayrıca büyük ilişki görüyorum. İçinden çıkılamaz, anlaşılamaz.

Bütün bunlara ilgim adımın Orhun oluşu yüzünden başladı. Anlamını hala çözebilmiş değilim.


----------



## Black4blue

Konuya girmemeye çalışarak bir düzeltme yapayım. 



ancalimon said:


> dürmek: tomar haline getirmek. (bunu gözden kaçırdınız sanırım  ) bir halıyı yuvarlayıp rulo yapmak ta dürmek oluyor yani..


 
Ancalimon haklı. Dürmek rulo yapmak anlamına da gelir. Dürüm rulo şeklinde olmuyor mu?


----------



## ancalimon

Black4blue said:


> Konuya girmemeye çalışarak bir düzeltme yapayım.
> 
> 
> 
> Ancalimon haklı. Dürmek rulo yapmak anlamına da gelir. Dürüm rulo şeklinde olmuyor mu?



Bir de derviş var. Bu da dür ile alakalı görünüyor (döndükleri için)


----------



## Black4blue

ancalimon said:


> Aklıma şu soru geldi
> 
> Bu iki kelime hakkında ne düşünüyorsunuz?
> 
> THREAD -- TÜRE(T)
> 
> İkisi de Türkçe DEĞİR: circle - wheel - loop - cycle; döngü, tekrar eden, düğüm, "karmaşık çözülemeyen tekrar eden olaylar zinciri: tangle" ile alakalı duruyor. Daire-Değirmen-Tengri-Teker-Tekil... ilginç geldi. Ayrıca değer (value) ve hatta değmek (touch) fiili de ilişkili duruyor. Tekerin yere değmesi gibi.
> 
> Arapça zikir kelimesi de her nekar aksi iddia edilse de bununla alakalı görünüyor. Zikiri "ezberle" başdaştırdı burada Arapça bilen bir arkadaş. Benim bildiğim zikir, tekrar ede ede karmaşık bir şeyi ezberlemek. Bunun dışında kabenin etrafında dönen müslümanlar ya da kendi ekseninde dönen semazenlerin yaptığına da hatta aczimendilerin tekrar ede ede yaptıkları ayine de zikir deniyor. Ben zikir ve tekeri ilişkili görüyorum. Bunun dışında bir de sihir kelimesi var ancak konu uzakça uzar.
> 
> Bunun dışında Türkçe "tekerleme" kelimemiz var bu da alakalı duruyor.
> 
> Sanskritçe tekre (teker) ve ondan türeyen çakra (çark) kelimeleri olayı tarihsel açıdan iyice içinden çıkılmaz hale getiriyor. Kısaca bilinen tarih bu ilişkiyi kabul edemiyor. Bununla ilgili çaqır (mavi)<>gökyüzü ilişkisi ve çaq (tam yerine oturtma)<> Çark ilişkisi de çarpıcı.


 
Belki bana ve başkalarına bu benzetmeler yakın gelmiyor olabilir. Ama Ancalimon'u kesinlikle anlıyorum.
Ben de bazen bazı ilgisiz kelimelerin ilişkili olup olmadığını merak ederim. Çünkü genelde beynimde aynı şeyleri (şekilleri) çağrıştırırlar.

Mesela *yumurcak, yumurta, yuvarlak*. Bir kere yumurcak deyince aklıma yumurta kelimesi ister istemez dank ediyor. (Şu anda bu ikisinin _yumru_dan türemiş olabileceği aklıma geldi  muhtemelen öyle, değil mi? ) Ve üçünde de zihnimde bir yuvarlak şekil oluşuyor. Yumurta da yuvarlak zaten. Köken olarak bir ilişkileri olabilir mi, siz ne diyorsunuz?

Bu arada bu konunun ya da ilmeğin ayrılması gerekiyor mu emin değilim. Rallino'ya bırakıyorum.


----------

